# Help me figure out the sex of these 2 Red Texas Cichlids



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello, do you guys see pairing activity or it's 2 males wanting to kill each other? The smaller one is digging and cleaning the slate...sorry about the green water just finished medicating them from hole in the head from lfs. Or possibly new aquarium green water syndrome?


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

I would reckon to say that you may have a pair there. The one on the right looks male to me, and the one on the left I can't see too well because of the bloom, but the dorsal spot and finnage says female. I could be wrong though, don't take this opinion as fact.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hybrid_Creations said:


> I would reckon to say that you may have a pair there. The one on the right looks male to me, and the one on the left I can't see too well because of the bloom, but the dorsal spot and finnage says female. I could be wrong though, don't take this opinion as fact.


Hey hybrid, I think you're right. The smaller one has really started looking like a female. I removed the seperator after a week to see what happened and to fix it better with some special suctions cups I got from China and I'm not sure what to make of their behavior. The female was realy holding her own but she bowed down after 10 mins and looked scared so I put back the seperator. Any advice?


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Now they digging again...I think I may have made a mistake choosing the wildest & one of the biggest male Red Texas from the lfs...he's an aggressive son of a gun..


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

It looks like they like each other. You may want to try a terra cotta planter base and put it half and half under the divider. If the female wants to breed she will lay eggs, then just turn the base so the eggs are on daddy's side. He may fertilize them, Red Texas males are notorious for being infertile. It's a guessing game.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hybrid_Creations said:


> It looks like they like each other. You may want to try a terra cotta planter base and put it half and half under the divider. If the female wants to breed she will lay eggs, then just turn the base so the eggs are on daddy's side. He may fertilize them, Red Texas males are notorious for being infertile. It's a guessing game.


Haha you're right. I removed the divider during a water change and they really do like each other...so it seems. They danced around and locked jaws for a bit now they're swimming together. Fed them a nice chunk of Hikari ocean plankton and some frozen bloodworms and now they're digging around possibly cleaning a slate I placed in the back side.

Not sure why this aquarium has green water though..can't see what's going on in the back. I hope they do make eggs and even more hope they fey fertilized. I have 9 aquariums and 7 have fry....help lol.


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll take a couple of those tanks off your hands. The green water looks like a bad algae bloom to me. There are some products you can use, and how much natural sunlight does the tank get? I've always had algae problems with tanks near windows and such.

Time will tell if they do like each other or not. My RT and RD were paired off until I learned they were just lesbians. Now my RD and Festae are paired off with each other. Maybe they want to make the sex? Who knows. The Festae would have murdered the RD 30 times over by now if he wanted her dead.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hybrid_Creations said:


> I'll take a couple of those tanks off your hands. The green water looks like a bad algae bloom to me. There are some products you can use, and how much natural sunlight does the tank get? I've always had algae problems with tanks near windows and such.
> 
> Time will tell if they do like each other or not. My RT and RD were paired off until I learned they were just lesbians. Now my RD and Festae are paired off with each other. Maybe they want to make the sex? Who knows. The Festae would have murdered the RD 30 times over by now if he wanted her dead.


Hey buddy, yeah this aquarium was near the window plus I had removed some biomedia which I put back. 3 weeks ago I covered the complete basement room window, tapes it up actually, I will wait one more month, the fish don't seem to mind it..

How big are your Red Terror and Red Devil? 

I noticed this morning both Red Texas's woke up next to each other, with their things protruding (forget the name). The female was actually biting the male in the back fin/butt, maybe it's because he can't fertilize lol. They are still young though, If I see babies someday I'm gonna freak out haha.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Think it's possible the female cannot lay eggs? They've been digging and settled in a cave...male seems to be spraying area all around and inside, cleaning;;;weird that's there no eggs though. They are really just following each other, always together;


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

It's possible, you really just have to wait and find out. I wouldn't disturb the area. My RT is about 7" and my RD is a measely 3.5-4". If the terror wanted her dead, she would have been dead as soon as she hit the water. Its been almost a week now and she's still alive and they're still showing interest in each other....or the terror is just stalking and waiting to strike. He's an ******* like that.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hybrid_Creations said:


> It's possible, you really just have to wait and find out. I wouldn't disturb the area. My RT is about 7" and my RD is a measely 3.5-4". If the terror wanted her dead, she would have been dead as soon as she hit the water. Its been almost a week now and she's still alive and they're still showing interest in each other....or the terror is just stalking and waiting to strike. He's an #%$& like that.


Right, they're swimming always together, eating together, etc so no more worries about fighting for now. It's as if the female sat him straight and knocked some sense into him lol. He was so raw and goofy haha. I think she taught him how to dig and behave too.

Would you happen to know the best breeding temperature for Green Texas cichlids? I wish I knew what the other mix is. I'll wait 3 months and see what happens. Than if I see eggs but no fry maybe I'll give away the male RT and get a male Green T?


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> Hybrid_Creations said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible, you really just have to wait and find out. I wouldn't disturb the area. My RT is about 7" and my RD is a measely 3.5-4". If the terror wanted her dead, she would have been dead as soon as she hit the water. Its been almost a week now and she's still alive and they're still showing interest in each other....or the terror is just stalking and waiting to strike. He's an #%$& like that.
> ...


Every time I've gotten eggs from a Texas has been after a substantial water change with cooler water temp. I keep their tank at 80 degrees, and I see vents coming out and breeding behavior pretty regularly. Other than that I haven't tried at all to get them to lay eggs...it just kind of happened.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Well he's back in the hole...lol..was kind of destroying the female. Added some Melafix hope it helps her out.


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

You will have that with these guys. haha


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hybrid_Creations said:


> You will have that with these guys. haha


I'm leaning towards the idea that the female is incapable of laying eggs. The male seemed to be spraying everwhere. Even my Green Terror laid eggs which I thought was a male. And she's alone..Should I put the male with the female Green Terror and bring this Red Tex back or get another female red tex or actually I still have a female Green Texas...whom he kind of liked...


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hybrid_Creations said:


> You will have that with these guys. haha


Hey hybrid, how's it going? What are you keeping these days?

My Red Texas sob is on his 3rd and final female. I had to ship away the first one, the 2nd red one he killed overnight and now I'm trying a green Texas. I removed the divider a few days ago and it looked like they hit it off perfectly but than he went ape bananas on her while I went to work. Luckily he managed only a few scrapes. I'm just going to keep them divided now unless I see eggs or will release them on a weekend while I'm home. Please watch this video and tell me what you think he's doing around the 2 minute mark. He wants to breed but he's been branded a wife beater so he's back in the hole now. I just love this guy, he lets me pet him too but not for long.


----------

